# best way to clean a skull



## big_al_09

I was wondering what the best procedure for cleaning skulls is. I've heard of boiling them, just putting them in a bucket of water for a few weeks, and using dermestids. which way is the best? any other ways?


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

those are ways to clean a skull. To whiten one I would use 40 volume peroxide. DO NOT USE BLEACH!


----------



## weasle414

We could take it to Rogers place and light it on fire. That'll burn everything off and give it a cool look, too!


----------



## rednek

why not use bleach


----------



## big_al_09

timberlandtaxidermy said:


> those are ways to clean a skull. To whiten one I would use 40 volume peroxide. DO NOT USE BLEACH!


yeah, okay.

I guess I should've askedways to CLEAN a skull.

and why not use bleach?


----------



## big_al_09

weasle414 said:


> We could take it to Rogers place and light it on fire. That'll burn everything off and give it a cool look, too!


lol! that would probably totally wreck it


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Bleach is very hard on the bone. It will deteriorate the bone, and leave it very brittle. You can purchase 40 volume peroxide and basic white (to mix w/ the peroxide) at any beauty supply place, or taxidermy supply company.


----------



## big_al_09

okay. thanks for the info. I definitely will not use bleach in that case. but what is the best way to clean a skull? (I corrected the originalpost which was how to bleach a skull) any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shooter

Do any of you guys mix the peroxide to make some kind of paste to put on the skull. If so, what do you mix it with? and does it work pretty good? If I remember right, I've heard of mixing it with magnesium carbonate.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

I mix 40 volume peroxide with Clairol Basic White, found at beauty supply or taxidermy supply companies. I'm not sure what the actual chemical compond is.


----------



## big_al_09

this is all great info!

but what is the best way to CLEAN a skull?


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Dermestid beetle cleaning is the quickest way to clean a skull without doing any damage to it. Maceration will also do no damage, but takes longer and is much smellier. (if thats a word, lol) Simmering, *never boiling*, in a sodium carbonate (sal soda or washing soda) and water solution is the quickest and when done properly causes little damage. (However, even when done properly there will be some damage, usually to the fragile nose interior bones, long nose peices, seams, and sometimes teeth.)


----------



## Springer

Find a small river and tie it to a cable and throw it in for a week and it will come out clean and white.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Springer said:


> Find a small river and tie it to a cable and throw it in for a week and it will come out clean and white.


Or drug off by a hungry scavenger


----------



## Candy

ok boys i have posted this question a couple of times here alredy but not iunder this title, im new to this so it took me a few to catch on, anyhow, 
I would liketo know what is the best kind of glue to glue the teeth in with because when i washed the skulls in the tub (already cleaned off by natural elements) The teeth were quite loose....also a good way to seal it after it has been painted, I will probably use acyrlic paint...should I just use a Krylon sealer?
Candy

Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

5 minute epoxy will work fine. If you paint it it'll look painted. I would whiten it w/ peroxide and yes, you can seal it with krylon.


----------

